# Valentine's Day Card Exchange!!!



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Alright so since the Christmas card exchange went soooo fabulously, I thought we could all get in the V-day spirit, dress up the dogs, same rules apply. Cards MUST be sent out via e-mail or snail mail it ust be sent out by the 8th of Feb. Rules are as follows:


1.) You must send a pic or a pic card of your dog(s), either via e-mail or snail mail.
2.) All cards must be sent out by Feb. 8th to reach everyone on time.


If anyone is interested please shoot me a PM with your name, physical and e-mail address and a week or so before the 8th I will send out a mass PM with all names and addresses in it. If anyone has any questions please feel free to PM me 

Let the fun and card exchagne begin


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

YAY! PMs you.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

got it  Wo Hoo Ihope we get as many ppl to participate int his one as we did in the x-mas card exchagne, speakin of I still need to post pics of all the cards I got, lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Do you need me to re pm you my stuff? Or can you just automatically add me to each card exchange


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol Holly I can automatically add you if that is what you like, I will let you know if I have your info at home still, not sure what I did with that piece of paper  Thanks girl


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey mah! No tengo el perro! But, I'll still participate, gonna use NiNi lol, or maybe myself.. idk yet. But, I definitely wanna participate.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Bev you have a dog! I am defiantly not claiming that fool of an animal lol. I can send you pics


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

LMAO! Thank you so much Holly! I'll have to take some new pix of myself.. I colored and trimmed my hair, and only Tye has seen it, lol. Chat? I'm lonely lol.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Mah of course, you can use that pic of you and Snoop  And I LOVE the new do, ya know that  ok so I am puttin gyou both on the list


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok... so automatically put me in this one to... this time I'm not showing off what torture I'm gonna put Edward thru..bahahahaha


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol gotcha down Stacia, woo hoo, poor Edward btu I know the pic will rock


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

o0o0 new project!! i need to dress up deebo with some red hearts!! lol this time I'll try to get myself in the pic. I'm in!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

SCORE!!!!! omg this is gonna be awesome  I am excited alright I am writing you down as well and I would LOVE to see you int he pics


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Tye, I'm only doing this if u r nekkid in the card! :clap:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaoo Dave, ummmmm maybe just for you  hahah omg what would your wife say  But if ya in then I will add you , you know I love me some Chewee pics, maybe you can do boxers with hearts on them, silky ones  lmaoooooooo omg crackin up ((hugs)) you are too much


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Sign me up! I promise mine will be on time this time. lol.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

woo hoo Aimee I am glad you are joining 


Bev - I need a current address or do ya want me to use the old one ??


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

me me me me I want to do it toooooooooo. So do you need my info again Tye. I have a great picture theme for Vendetta going to work on this wed.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

apbtmom76 said:


> maybe you can do boxers with hearts on them, silky ones


You mean like these?









I was 9 1/2 mos pregnant with NiNi here, and couldn't wear anything else lol. Notice the "I don't care what I look like" look on my face? LMAO. I know they're not hearts, but they did say something to do with V-day. IDK..can't remember now. HAHA. I got dain bramage... err, brain damage lol.

Sorry for the threadjack lol.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> me me me me I want to do it toooooooooo. So do you need my info again Tye. I have a great picture theme for Vendetta going to work on this wed.


Awesome Sharon and no I don't need your info on this, thanks girlie, can't wait to see Miss V 



ThaLadyPit said:


> You mean like these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEs mah, just like that, lol  You so darn cute 

Aimee I need a new addy for you please  This is gonna be tons of fun


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

BUMPity BUMP BUMPO, come one peeps this is gonna be fun


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Just helpin Tye bump this up! 

Aimee, Holly... I'll be calling on your services, lol. Need a good pic of me and Snoop edited lol.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Aimee, Holly... I'll be calling on your services, lol. Need a good pic of me and Snoop edited lol.


 We gots this


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hehehe, Holly & Aimee yoU ROCK


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

apbtmom76 said:


> hehehe, Holly & Aimee yoU ROCK


We do  Especially since we both have the photo program now and Aimee got a new one as well  Gonna be some super photo work happening lol.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

O M G I CANNOT WAIT, I expect pics of ALL the dogs from BOTH of you


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol! Yes, ya'll do totally rock! Can't wait to see you both pumpin out the pix lol.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

alright all, last cahnce, i am closing this by tonight All cards must be on time for V-day, I will be sending a mass PM to you all that have signed up when this is closed 

Thanks, i am stoked


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Whooo lets get this party started! Bev we need a bigger photo of you for an edit with Snoop pics, or else it will be to small to put on cards. Unless you are doing them via Email.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

heheh no e-mail this time, everyone has to send a card, wait let me go back and look atmy original post, I don't remember 


ok so I said e-mail, but I do beleive everyone is mailing cards but BB may have to e-mail them, BB get on a pic woman 

 craziness, lol


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

dang it... I've soooo got to get busy on this..lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahah yes ma'am, they gotta be out by next weekend 

I can't wait to see how you torture Edward


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm gonna TRY to include a couple of pups in the torture but no guarantees..lmao


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahah omg that will be an AWESOME pic


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you all who are participating, i will be sending out a mass PM shortly, Holly or a mod, please close this, MMkay Thank you ((hugs))


----------

